#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Bombay btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

* IIT Bombay btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:


*

*IIT Bombay Year of Establishment:* 1958.

*IIT Bombay Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

I*IT Bombay Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY: 
*
*Nearest Airport (International) :* Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport
Distance from Airport : 8km
*Railway Station:*
If you are coming on the central railway line (e.g. Kalyan, Thane, Kurla, Dadar, VT) you may take a local train and get down at Kanjur Marg (West) station or Vikhroli (West) station which are the nearest stations to IITB and take a bus (there are several buses to IIT) or auto rickshaw to IIT (main gate).

*IIT Bombay Branches In Engineering:*
Mechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringEngineering physicsElectrical EngineeringAerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCivil Engineering
*CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS) :
*
OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES : JEE (Advanced) – 2013:

......................................(GEN)...................(OBC).......................(SC)......................(ST)
*BRANCH*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*


Aerospace Engineering
405
1674
256
811
46
334
154
266

Chemical Engineering
727
1240
427
845
151
544
158
315

Civil Engineering
400
1688
379
873
107
372
69
96

Computer Science and Engineering
1
59
8
38
2
19
3
21

Electrical Engineering
7
135
34
80
12
64
2
18

Engineering Physics
206
1090
455
815
15
490
151
426

Mechanical Engineering
24
488
88
231
29
105
22
52

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
1243
2790
996
1716
526
982
239
522




*IIT Bombay Fee Structure For Engineering 2013: 

1.
One Time Payment
₹5,000

2.
Payable Each Semester
₹59,750 (₹14,750)

3.
Refundable Caution Deposit
₹3,000

4.
Medical Insurance Premium per Annum
₹126

Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission
₹67876 (₹22876)

Other Fees
Hostel Fee additional.



*
*IIT Bombay Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 14,000/- Per Year.

*IIT Bombay Engineering Placements 2013:

*Highest Package Offered : $150,000 (Rs 80 Lac (approx.)) by Samsung US/Korea



C1 Above 9.5 (Lacs p.a.)
C2 Between 8.0 to 9.5 (Lacs p.a.)
C3 Between 6.5 to 8.0 (Lacs p.a.)
C4 Between 5.0 to 6.5 (Lacs p.a.)	
C5 Less than 5.0 (Lacs p.a.)



*IIT Bombay Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
Campus:IIT Bombay is a small township in itself. Consciously developed, the campus has retained and increased its green cover, rich in natural flora and fauna.The Institute has a great location for an academic environment nestled between Power and Vicar lakes along with scenic hills adjoining the campus. The Institute is located on a 220 hectares green campus in the north eastern suburbs of Mumbai.The campus is connected to the city proper, an hour’s distance through buses and local trains. However, most facilities are available on campus itself, including two banks, a shopping center, two excellent schools for children, and a well equipped hospital
Central library:Central Library occupies a place of pride in IIT Bombay and is an essential component of the institute’s outstanding research and education mission. It is a most lively place on the campus providing a safe, comfortable and friendly environment that enables learning and advancement of knowledge, and promotes discovery and scholarship. The mission of the Central Library is to facilitate creation of new knowledge through acquisition, organization and dissemination of knowledge resources and providing for value added services.

*IIT Bombay Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
Hostel one (H-1) is the first (oldest) hostel in the campus. Hostel one take care of the students who are staying away from the home, like a mother and hence it is entitled with the name ‘Queen of the Campus’.
Staying in Queen of the campus will be a wonderful and memorable experience. Hostel one is the centre of attraction in this intellectual valley, IIT Bombay. The first thing one can notice while entering the hostel would be the “Thought of the Day” a quotation (from collections) written by the inmates of H-1 which may emphatically motivate the visitors. H-1 is famous for its one-minute walk – “One minute walk to swimming pool… One-minute walk to gymkhana… One minute walk to soccer ground… One minute walk to open air theatre… One minute walk to Students activity Center (SAC)”.

*IIT Bombay Address:* 

Indian Institute of Technology Bombay (IITB),Powai,Mumbai-India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Madras btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bombay btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

